# Ruffle Yarn - this might help you manage . . .



## tallieu (Feb 10, 2011)

I've been knitting with Ruffle Yarn all summer and made a couple dozen scarves. While I had no trouble handling the yarn while making scarves when I decided to design a little skirt using the yarn I've had nothing but trouble managing it. How to fix that? Well, tell me what you think and feel free to copy my idea for yourself. 1st: wind the yarn onto a toilet paper tube (not my idea, some of you have mentioned this). Now what. How to keep it from falling off my lap and rolling around the room. First I thought maybe I would borrow my paper towel holder but I really need it in the kitchen, so I decided I could put it on a knitting needle and stabelize it somehow, but how? Okay, one basket (dumped the contents into a box), one knitting needle (I don't use straight needles anymore so won't need it for a project), a little of the ruffle yarn slid over each end of the knitting needle and under the basket to hold it all in place (after I got half way through the second row of the skirt I found where they had sewn the yarn together leaving raw edges!, so I backtracked to the beginning of the row, at the back of the skirt, cut the yarn and hopefully disguised it better than that sewn edge). Now the tube will turn effortlessly (I hope - haven't really tried it yet) and the yarn won't take off across the floor. I can put the basket on the floor next to my recliner and finish the skirt!

Caryl


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

Brilliant!! Let us know how this works out1 I am impressed with your ingenuity.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Clever lady.


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

Great idea Caryl. Jenny xx


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Brilliant!
Knitters are some of the most creative people.


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

What a good idea.


----------



## Little Person (Jul 13, 2012)

What a fabulous idea!!!!! Never thought to put a "dowel" through it - wonderful and very ingenious!!! Good job!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## whataknitwit (May 1, 2011)

To save wasting your precious yarn would a large rubber band so to hold the needle in place?


----------



## cd4player (Jul 29, 2011)

That is just brilliant!! Necessity really is the mother of invention, isn't it? I might try a similar setup when I ball my spun yarn off the drop spindle, too ....


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

fantastic! Show us your completed skirt when done and let us know which pattern you used. Love to see pics!!


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Very clever!


----------



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

Brilliant idea, thanks for sharing that information. Let us know how it works for you.


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

like you, after making several dozen ruffle scarfs, opening the yarn to knit was the hardest. so, i put mine on a tissue core as you did and then on a "spindle" so that it wouldn't twist as i knitted. basicallly the same as your idea. aren't we inventive.......


----------



## manatriss (Mar 8, 2012)

I just bought some of this yarn for my first try at a skirt pattern from Ben Franklin's. Now I can stop wondering how to keep the yarn from knotting up. Thank you so much for the great idea!

Laura


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

You get an A+ in creativity. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

You are waaayyy too clever. I have already wound some of the yarn onto the paper towel rolls, but find that once I start knitting from them, they roll around and I have the same problem as I would just knitting from the stinkin' ball.

You are a genius. I am going to copy your idea! Wooo Hooo!


----------



## tallieu (Feb 10, 2011)

After I posted last night I sat down and actually used my little "device". It works great! I finished the little skirt of my project in no time and decided along the way to make it a skirted soaker so now I'm working on the leg openings and should have it finished today or tomorrow (depending on what gets in the way today) and will post a photo in the "Pictures" section. 
Caryl



ladysjk said:


> Brilliant!! Let us know how this works out1 I am impressed with your ingenuity.


----------



## tallieu (Feb 10, 2011)

That was my original thought, but since I had the little strip of ruffle that I had to cut out of the skein and it has holes in it it seemed appropriate to just use that.
Caryl


whataknitwit said:


> To save wasting your precious yarn would a large rubber band so to hold the needle in place?


----------



## Sharonknits (Feb 9, 2011)

I use a paper towel holder and it works great. No need to fiddle with baskets, extra needles, etc.


----------



## sandymac (Nov 20, 2011)

Thank you so much.


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

What a clever idea. I have put them on toilet paper rolls, but never thought of the basket idea.


----------



## VCenter (Oct 1, 2012)

What an ingenious idea! You never know what you may learn on this website from all these clever people.


----------



## montgal (Nov 1, 2012)

Great idea! Where do you get the yarn in such quantity? I have no local yarn shop in my area.


----------



## Ann Eales (Oct 8, 2012)

What a clever idea, thank you for sharing


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Absolutely brilliant....you're one clever lady


----------



## NY Hummer (Oct 16, 2012)

By the time I got to scarf #3, I had a better idea on how to 'tame this ruffly yarn'! I just didn't unravel any more than one length of it! ~ -then I used a clothespin to clip it to my little square knitting box next to me, so it couldn't unravel on its own. 
I love your idea on using a paper tube - and will keep in mind if the next skein is an unruly one!!
I also have found knots in some of the skeins - grrr - so I just cut it, then worked the yarn in together, as you would do with any other knit pieces.


----------



## Gloria Hall (Apr 6, 2011)

Go to the head of the class and take a bow!!!!


----------



## Gloria Hall (Apr 6, 2011)

Go to the head of the class and take a bow!!!!


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

That's what I do as well. I also use a Progresso bread crumb can to wind the yarn onto. Works like a charm.


Sharonknits said:


> I use a paper towel holder and it works great. No need to fiddle with baskets, extra needles, etc.


----------



## lilbabery (Feb 22, 2011)

That is a clever idea.


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

Can't wait to try this! You are a terrific problem solver!!! You have helped so many with this idea. The woman with the rubber band to hold it on the basket took it a step farther. This site is a wonderful place for great ideas= :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tallieu (Feb 10, 2011)

In my area, Michaels, Hobby Lobby and JoAnns all carry ruffle yarn. I buy some nicer ones at my LYS for gift scarves. Try online too.
Caryl


montgal said:


> Great idea! Where do you get the yarn in such quantity? I have no local yarn shop in my area.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

I do something similar, I unwrap the skein and wind it up like you do, but not on cardboard, just by itself. Great idea.


----------



## jo seese (Oct 8, 2012)

What a great idea. I taught a friend to knit a scarf and this was giving her trouble. I will pass this along to her.


----------



## SHIAOMEIMAO (Jun 13, 2011)

Thank you!!! I bought some Sashay and have been too wary of problems to try it. I think you have solved the last problem for me. Hope to try it next week. Thanks again...Connie


----------



## nellie47 (Nov 27, 2011)

I just started knitting with this type of yarn and have finished 2 scarves. I have an expandable yarn winder and put the yarn on it and knit from it. Works well


----------



## Mamajan (Nov 29, 2011)

Aw you should have put a photo on of it.


----------



## addictedtoknitting (Feb 2, 2012)

it does work well. I had to do something similar at one of my jobs where I had more than one ball of material to pull out and cut at certain lengths.

Thanks for sharing.

Angie


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Thank you! this will make me like this yarn much more...LOL!! may I share this w/friends not on KP?


----------



## Cmisty2001 (Jan 16, 2011)

I wind my yarn on to the card board TP rolls and then found a floor stand tp holder at Goodwill store, cleaned it up/spray paint and place the roll on the stand.


----------



## tallieu (Feb 10, 2011)

Do share - that's why I posted it. Anytime I find something that makes my knitting a little easier I like to let everyone know. 
Caryl



krestiekrew said:


> Thank you! this will make me like this yarn much more...LOL!! may I share this w/friends not on KP?


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

It must be that high mountain fresh air...this is a wonderful idea!  I have about 4 of these to make up for Christmas and wow...now I can separate the fabric, roll it and then I won't have to stop all the time to untangle the mess...thanks so much for the "invention".


----------



## Dancer13 (Nov 11, 2012)

What a great idea!! I have a skein of ruffle yarn and I will definitely try your invention.


----------



## doctorann (Nov 29, 2012)

WOW!!! Thanks! I am now going straight to my bag of yarn to start rolling! Have a skirt in progress, and was going nuts!


----------



## Kait (Feb 23, 2013)

Fantastic idea thanks so much for sharing.
I haven't started my Sashay skirt as yet for 2 yr old GD so wonderful timing a big Thank-you.


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

manatriss said:


> I just bought some of this yarn for my first try at a skirt pattern from Ben Franklin's. Now I can stop wondering how to keep the yarn from knotting up. Thank you so much for the great idea!
> 
> Laura


You still have Ben Franklin stores around??? I'm soooooooooooooo envious!!


----------



## Debbylynns (Nov 20, 2012)

How do you mean?


----------



## heureuxia (Jan 22, 2011)

Amazing


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

Where were you when I was knitting 2 skirts for my gds? Great idea, thanks for sharing.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Great idea.


----------



## PuddingHead (Aug 6, 2013)

Me too - I used to love Ben Franklin - They always get rid of the good stores. 
Puddin Head


----------



## PuddingHead (Aug 6, 2013)

Where is it you live in N.C. Is it near Clayton, N.C.? My daughter lives in Clayton. PuddingHead


----------



## Connie Engle (Aug 8, 2013)

Thank you I tried with the t-paper cardboard on the paper towel holder but I think yours would work a lot better. I will have to try it next time


----------

